# Any pics of your boxing day finds??



## NovaRaven (Aug 23, 2013)

So I went to a few LFS on boxing day and all I scored are the following (please hold the laughter for later):

- Reef Roids & Zeovit coral vitalizer from SUM
- Eheim canister filter, a powerhead, and a mag cleaner from Big Al's Scarb

And THAT'S it... no livestock, no coral. 

Can anyone post pics of their Boxing Day 2014 scores for me to look at?

Help alleviate a brother's sadness here. Thanks!


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

2 buckets of RC Bigal's , 1 bucket TM pro NAFB and Rowa Phos , 1 corals from ...... and big lunch with my friends


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

zoapaly said:


> 2 buckets of RC Bigal's , 1 bucket TM pro NAFB and Rowa Phos , 1 corals from ...... and big lunch with my friends


Gad dang!! That's nice


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Pics might have to wait. Got home at 7 and just finished dipping, and dripping and cleaning up the mess afterwards. The tank is kinda dark right now.
Scored an austrolomussa that is going to colour up awesome for 20.00. Size of a baseball. 
Some crazy frags for 50% off, a couple of large chalices, a bright yellow brain,








Some acans, symphyllia, a mushroom or two, and a few fish. It was a good day.
And then when it was all cleaned up and put away, I found a plastic bag with a frag still floating in the tank.
Sigh!


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

thanks to March @ fragbox!


----------



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

^ I need me one of them 
Flexin please let me know how you like it.


----------



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

Oh and so I'm not tread crapping. 

Beautiful Emporier angel from AK
Green and white hammer from R20
Daisy from Canada Coral. 
Wanted to go out to Frag Box to get the 4 channel, ESV and dosing kit but didn't get the address


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

MPreston said:


> Wanted to go out to Frag Box to get the 4 channel, ESV and dosing kit but didn't get the address


Check out this Google map I've created with the GTA reef stores including fragbox.

https://www.google.com/maps/d/viewer?mid=zy59F8Zm7Es0.ktFkd6QZYQmA


----------



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

SOLID!
Did March have any of the 4 channels left?


----------



## NovaRaven (Aug 23, 2013)

Crayon said:


> Pics might have to wait. Got home at 7 and just finished dipping, and dripping and cleaning up the mess afterwards. The tank is kinda dark right now.
> Scored an austrolomussa that is going to colour up awesome for 20.00. Size of a baseball.
> Some crazy frags for 50% off, a couple of large chalices, a bright yellow brain,
> 
> ...


Where did you get your stuff? And post pics when you can.


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

MPreston said:


> ^ I need me one of them
> Flexin please let me know how you like it.


will do. should be hooking everything up sometime during the week, I want to have some time so I can sit down and focus on setting it all up.

if anyone is looking for dosing containers, ask march, it's top notch quality and looks fantastic.


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

My boxing day buys:












Seen but not bought as I already have one:


And just because it is a good picture of my Ruby Red:


----------



## Norco (Jan 25, 2014)

Cool, where did you find the male Ruby?


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

I bought him last year at Big Al's Whitby.


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

thats a lotta starfish you have!! :O


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

Jaysan said:


> thats a lotta starfish you have!! :O


Two spot hogfish will eat them all


----------



## Norco (Jan 25, 2014)

darkangel66n said:


> I bought him last year at Big Al's Whitby.


Does your tank have a lid? Mine jumped out today after only being in the tank for 2 days and he had all the tank for himself!


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

My 20.00 austrolomussa already getting some crazy colour. Doesn't look like it here, but it is (I hope)!


----------



## NovaRaven (Aug 23, 2013)

darkangel66n said:


> My boxing day buys:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok forgive my ignorance, but in that first picture with that bag full of pink stuff? What IS that? Pink macroalgae??


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

What are the palys in pic 5?


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

Yes it is a red algae. No idea what the palys are.


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

They remind me of Darth Maul's.


----------



## Jeff B (Jul 27, 2010)

darkangel66n said:


> My boxing day buys:
> 
> Seen but not bought as I already have one:


I'm not a saltwater tank guy but what do you do with a mantis shrimp given the characteristics amusingly summarized in this comic: http://theoatmeal.com/comics/mantis_shrimp

Do you put him in a solo tank?

"Honey, look what I bought at the fish store! A beautiful, soulless killing machine."


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

Jeff B said:


> I'm not a saltwater tank guy but what do you do with a mantis shrimp given the characteristics amusingly summarized in this comic: http://theoatmeal.com/comics/mantis_shrimp
> 
> Do you put him in a solo tank?
> 
> "Honey, look what I bought at the fish store! A beautiful, soulless killing machine."


Yes mine is in a tank with a few damsels. He does not bother the damsels but is hell on legs on any mollusks, crayfish, snails or crabs I put in there.


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

darkangel66n said:


> Yes mine is in a tank with a few damsels. He does not bother the damsels but is hell on legs on any mollusks, crayfish, snails or crabs I put in there.


Not called the "Thumb splitter" for nothing !!


----------



## fireangel (Aug 3, 2013)

I think I might have gone over bored this year! This isn't even everything I ended up buying. In all we went to ten stores to do some shopping.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

fireangel said:


> I think I might have gone over bored this year! This isn't even everything I ended up buying. In all we went to ten stores to do some shopping.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


wow - where did you find the ambon scorpionfish? they're cool little things!


----------



## fireangel (Aug 3, 2013)

He was at SUM. a definite impulse buy that is fitting in perfectly.


----------



## corpusse (Jan 3, 2011)

Where is that red algae from? I used to have a big piece many years ago but slowly faded away.

Here's some of what I got


















Normally I would not purchase a yuma the size of a dime, but I squeezed it in nicely into my 2 gallon pico 














































These 2 aren't new but I did get 3 new garden eels. Sadly one died almost right away but the other 2 skittish guys poke their heads out and eat from time to time.


----------



## NovaRaven (Aug 23, 2013)

corpusse said:


> Where is that red algae from? I used to have a big piece many years ago but slowly faded away.
> 
> Here's some of what I got
> 
> ...


Wow. Just wanted to say that these are awesome pics! What kind of camera was used here?


----------



## corpusse (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks. Taken with a canon T3i, with a pentax 100mm macro lens except the last pic I think was taken with a 40mm.


----------

